# Deflector kit for EarthWay 2150 clones



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought a Brinly P20-500BH spreader (link) last year and decided to order the side deflector kit for it. The kit is part #1007520 and costs $26 + s/h when ordered directly from Brinly @ 877-728-8224. I ordered from Brinly and it arrived promptly via Fedex, although the shipping cost was $21.31 to send a 2 LB half-shoebox sized package from Indiana to Massachusetts for some reason. This item doesn't seem to be widely available for sale online, but Parwest Turf Services (no experience with them) sells it for $30 + s/h. If I had to do it again, I would probably order from them instead due to the lower s/h cost.

I believe this kit should work with the Brinly or Stryker branded P20-500BH, the old John Deere LP21785, and possibly the Titan 50SPREAD mcnerdd shared here. No idea on the Earthway 2150, although their EarthWay 60043R deflector kit looks quite different.

Kit contents (Install instructions here):



As for the kit, the plastic deflector & bracket are installed on the left side of the spreader by removing two existing screws connecting the hopper to the metal frame and replacing them with slightly longer screws included with the kit. It's pretty basic, and you engage and disengage the deflector by flipping it down or up, respectively.

Engaged:



Disengaged:



Due to the time of the year, I haven't had a chance to try it out yet, but I will give it a go when I do my final winterizer app. For good measure, here is a shot of the rain cover in action:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@massgrass I am glad you followed the directions. I would have installed it on the right side like my spreader. Which way does the agitator spin?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

The agitator spins clockwise, so the left side install makes sense. My Scott's Wizz is the same way, so it wouldn't have occurred to me to install it on the right side.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Nice. Like the Milo sticker on the side! I'm looking at that one too to finish up this year. My cheapo Scotts spreader is on it's last leg after 1 season.


----------

